# Acromantis formosana Hatched!!



## darkspeed (Apr 2, 2008)

I ended up with about 35

Thanks goes to Mantida for giving me such a great ooth!!!


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 2, 2008)

i have about 40 of these..they run faster than ant mantids..lol


----------



## mrblue (Apr 2, 2008)

i have a few of these ooths incubating, do you happen to know when they were laid/how long incubation took? thanks.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 2, 2008)

mrblue said:


> i have a few of these ooths incubating, do you happen to know when they were laid/how long incubation took? thanks.


Cant say for sure. I dont know how long Mantida had it before she sent it to me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2008)

They only take about 4 weeks, and they lay many and live a long time, I have a hatching of these almost 2 to 3 a week.... whew.... can't wait for them to stop laying, now their offspring are almost adult and here we go again, they are cute little buggers though and they do run fast, I find 3 or 4 every day somewhere in the Bugatorium, in fact I spend a lot of time putting them back in the containers,for they are always running around the rim like a band of indians surrounding a wagon train,,,, ha ha ha and sure enough a few always jump off and run away.


----------



## nympho (Apr 3, 2008)

grate photos. thanks for showing. its always good to see an ooth hatch


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm waiting for mine to hatch/


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 14, 2008)

Most have molted to L-2... I ended up having about 7 die during first instar, but I dont really know how many I have now cuz they wont stay still so I can count them :lol: .


----------



## mrblue (Apr 14, 2008)

to answer my previous question in case anybody else was wondering, my first ootheca took 29 days incubation, the second took 26 days. more info can be found in my blog (link is in my sig).


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 15, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I find 3 or 4 every day somewhere in the Bugatorium, in fact I spend a lot of time putting them back in the containers,for they are always running around the rim like a band of indians surrounding a wagon train,,,, ha ha ha and sure enough a few always jump off and run away.


LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I almost fell out of my chair reading your post! (little band of indians) :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I almost fell out of my chair reading your post! (little band of indians) :lol:


As the Cowardly Lion always said " Ain't it the truth, ain't it the truth!"  

Ya know maybe it wasn't him? Hummmm, who was it then, Tony the Tiger?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine hatched yesterday! Woohoo! Thanks, Mike!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome, the second one hatched today.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 25, 2008)

Well mine have become a tragic testiment to how mantids really are... I started with 35+ and by the first molt I had lost 10 to sudden hatchling death syndrome. Then, around the second molt the time when they were all going through their second molt, they completely ignored their fruit flies and turned on each other.. By the time I noticed them eating one another I was down to 7. Now they are in their own enclosures. Savage little suckers.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh dear, I'll have to watch out for that. I have 35-40 of them right now and I don't think they've eaten each other yet. They have yet to molt and I have yet to see the sudden death syndrome. I guess I'll try to do something about the cannibalism after they molt.

Oh, but my virescens that started with 14 are now down to 6. A few died before molting and I watched one get stuck in a molt.


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2008)

I saw 2 unsuccessful molts this morning and another mantis eating its sibling.  Actually, I don't really know how many have eaten each other so far.

Good news though: Just now, I saw the first successful molt! Woohoo! This L2 is much lighter in color and like 3 times bigger!


----------



## macro junkie (May 4, 2008)

iv had 15 housed in 1ftx1ft net cage from 1st instar..there now sub adult and with plenty of good iv had no casualties.


----------



## mrblue (May 4, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I saw 2 unsuccessful molts this morning and another mantis eating its sibling.  Actually, I don't really know how many have eaten each other so far.Good news though: Just now, I saw the first successful molt! Woohoo! This L2 is much lighter in color and like 3 times bigger!


i saw quite a few unsucesful first moults with this species. however from second instar onwards theyre pretty much built from stone, taking on all kinds of size prey, eating ravenously but equally being ok with less food, and moulting in less than favourable conditions. hardy buggers. not to mention growing fast.


----------



## OGIGA (May 6, 2008)

Aww, really? Other than the two mismolts I mentioned, I haven't seen or know or any other mismolts. I have exoskeletons all over the place and I'm assuming that meant success.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 6, 2008)

I hope you all plan to keep these mantids for awhile! I started with 1 adult male and 1 adult female from Mikhail in Jan 08. They are both still alive and the female continues to produce ooths. She has dropped a total of 10 ooths thus far!


----------



## mrblue (May 7, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> I hope you all plan to keep these mantids for awhile! I started with 1 adult male and 1 adult female from Mikhail in Jan 08. They are both still alive and the female continues to produce ooths. She has dropped a total of 10 ooths thus far!


my current ones are first generation, and i plan on keeping them for at least another generation, as they don't take up much room/time (take alot of food though), and are great feeders.


----------



## OGIGA (May 7, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> I hope you all plan to keep these mantids for awhile! I started with 1 adult male and 1 adult female from Mikhail in Jan 08. They are both still alive and the female continues to produce ooths. She has dropped a total of 10 ooths thus far!


Wow. If they reproduce that quickly, I've going to need to get a huge "mantis house" (like Rick's) and flight-capable fruit flies. I'll just let them loose in there and they'll do their thing.  Hopefully they don't find their way outside... or if they do, then they won't survive the winter.


----------



## OGIGA (May 7, 2008)

Here's my photo of them just hatched


----------



## asdsdf (May 8, 2008)

They sure enjoy eating...They ate soooo much that their abdomen was like 2 times its normal body length, no kidding. It was sooo bloated that I thought they were going to pop. Magically, they molted to L4 and it all disappeared. o.o Magic fat loss.


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2008)

I dumped a whole bunch of hydei in their container yesterday. They ate a whole lot of them but there are still hydei everywhere. It may have been a bad time to do that because I think the second round of hatchlings are trying to prepare for their molt. I hope the others eat all the hydei quickly!


----------

